# Blue Gill Radio Show



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

If you chase blue gills you might want to checkout this online radio show that starts up on Saturday.

See:
http://bigbluegill.com/profiles/message/show?id=650536835&folder=Inbox&page=1


----------

